
All Startups Should Consider Expanding in Multiple Geographies - mooreds
https://feld.com/archives/2020/01/all-startups-should-consider-expanding-in-multiple-geographies.html
======
mytailorisrich
Having several office locations is a downside: It impairs communication,
collaboration, and maintaining a single culture.

IMHO there are two valid reasons to multiply locations (apart form having tens
of thousands of employees): (1) acquisition of another company, and (2)
expanding into another geographical market.

But do avoid multiplying small offices.

